

Good bizdev cannibalizes itself - dwynings
http://cdixon.org/2010/08/28/good-bizdev-cannabilizies-itself/

======
pkaler
Hmm, interesting. Click through to Hunch's VP Biz Dev blog.
[http://shaival.posterous.com/cannabilize-business-
developmen...](http://shaival.posterous.com/cannabilize-business-development-
by-populariz)

 _For example, Hunch.com is built entirely on our own API. A team of clever
and ambitious people could access the Hunch API and attempt to re-create
Hunch.com from scratch. The functionality and the value is all there._

Are there other examples of web services built completely on their own API?

~~~
frankdenbow
Twitter is close: <http://t.co/XPZB6Ka>

------
mattmanser
Huh?

(p.s. Yahoo had nothing to do with Google taking over the search world, talk
about reinventing history. It was all to do with the simple homepage and great
results)

~~~
skmurphy
Google made a deal with Yahoo in June of 2000 that gave them a lot of money
and a lot of credibility. Google powered Yahoo's Search results from June of
2000 until February of 2004. See
<http://www.google.com/googlefriends/alert2_2000.html> and
<http://news.cnet.com/2100-1024_3-5160710.html>

